# Anyone gone back to a Hardtail with 27.5 plus tires



## tacrac (Feb 22, 2006)

Question for us Seniors ? Always loved riding my Banshee Scirocco but my back finally started complaining and I went full susp.

Now I have been riding my fatty, which I really like but after a couple hours my legs are toast. This spring I would really like to go back to a smaller tired hardtail if possible. Has anyone tried one of the Kona Honzo Plus or similar bikes with 27.5 size tires and if so how did your back like it.
Ride mostly New England single track ( rocks and roots)

thanks for any feedback


----------



## HHL (Nov 24, 2004)

I thought i was full suss forever, because of the beat up back thing, as we have lots of rocks and roots, up, down and flats. That said, not ALL our trails are like that and a lot of what I've seen out west isn't like that. On the proper trail, fast flowing hardpack, up or down or flat, Slickrock with a capital S, I get back a little of that boy racer feel because I don't need the rear shock, and it is in fact a hindrance in the accelerating out of corners department. My Fuse is more fun than a barrel of monkeys in those situations. Don't get me wrong, I am not giving up the full suss, for all the things it is better and safer at than a hardtail, to include bombing (for me) down trails I don't know that well, trails that have kick ups where you get air, decent drop offs (3-4 feet for me) that have significant rock gardens and roots, long rocky fire roads, etc. The full suss will save your ass, literally, and let your back get out the next day and ride. I'm 65, by the way, which means I can't react as fast as I need to sometimes, which means the full suss reacts for me.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I'm riding a rigid steel 29er with 2.4 tires at ~20 psi with great results. My hands are more of a problem, they get numb, and the soft tires get rid of the high speed buzz better than suspension for me. Riding a ss can really strengthen your back, and is fun as well. A strong back pretty much trumps suspension when it comes to back comfort, in my case. I hand a lot of lower back problems in the past, not so much anymore.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

tacrac said:


> Question for us Seniors ? Always loved riding my Banshee Scirocco but my back finally started complaining and I went full susp.
> 
> Now I have been riding my fatty, which I really like but after a couple hours my legs are toast. This spring I would really like to go back to a smaller tired hardtail if possible. Has anyone tried one of the Kona Honzo Plus or similar bikes with 27.5 size tires and if so how did your back like it.
> Ride mostly New England single track ( rocks and roots)
> ...


If you ride it slower and stand more, the rear suspension won't be missed, but if you're flying down rough trails it'll bounce ya'!

If I was looking for a lightweight plus bike that was comfortable, and I was old, I'd get an FS without a second thought 

I ride a DeVinci Hendrix fs, also got a Kona Wozo hardtail that gets multi use, but nothing softens the ride like suspension.

When I moved from the Appalachians to the Cascades, I brought along a Honzo, which lasted less than six months before being replaced with full suspension; I was 48yo at the time.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I have been riding a full rigid 29+ krampus for about 3 years. Not my only bike but it gets lots of use. My back doesn't bother me but at times the hands want suspension. The bigger tires help but it is still rigid in the end.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

No substitute for full suspension. I ride a rigid 29er as a cruiser/commuter bike, and will ride dirt paths with it. But for anything that you would call "mountain biking," give me full suspension. My back is much happier with full suspension than it was on a hardtail.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm not 50 yet, few years of, but not many, but have had some lower back/leg issues off and on over the years and own a substantial stable, including PLUS, here's my thoughts....

If you're looking for an only bike, then I'd say no, stick with a nice short travel FS 29er/B+. If however you're looking to add to the stable, then absolutely a nice steel or Ti 29+ HT/rigid is a nice bike to have in the stable, nice to pick for those easier trails or riding with slower/new to the sport friends or just when you don't feel like going absolutely flat out balls to the wall and want to do some nice slow tech. If I'm not having trouble with my lower back/legs_ (good for right now)_, I really enjoy my B+ or B+/29+ bikes, flat out, balls to the wall and trying to keep up with others on FS bikes in the chunk, really makes you have to ride the bike and not just let the suspension do most of the work for you.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

You might check out the Specialized Fuse for a 27.5+ HT. For the full benefit, it's best to go tubeless and run pressure in the low teens, depending.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm 57, and as of four months ago my only bike is an Open Cycles OPEN+, an HT designed specifically to convert from a super lightweight 29er xc race bike to a 27.5+ able to take 3.0 tires. I'm in Southern California tho, where full sus is. Ice but certainly not mandatory. In fact, I'm seeing more and more crossbikes on the trails. I have two wheelsets and swap regularly depending on trail, mood, conditions, etc. It's a two-minute swap with no adjustment required. No back problems yet but the long term effects are unknown.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

mactweek said:


> I have been riding a full rigid 29+ krampus for about 3 years. Not my only bike but it gets lots of use. My back doesn't bother me but at times the hands want suspension. The bigger tires help but it is still rigid in the end.


What's your tire pressure?


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I sold my Beast of the East.  That 3" tire couldn't make up for the fact that Cannondale makes some stiff-assed hardtail frames! I'll stick with a bit of squish at both ends...


----------



## loug (Mar 24, 2017)

AWOL with a Brooks saddle. Just added Schwelbie flat protection tires and some heavy duty tubes. The seat was a keeper right out of the box. Can't wait to try the tires. Seems to be a lot of broken glass in the dirt the past few years. Specialized fatboys were getting all cut up.


----------



## OldManBiker (Nov 5, 2016)

My HT is a Specialized Fuse 6Fattie with 3" F/R tires. It REALLY takes a lot of the brunt away from the rocks/roots chutes you would DEF feel on a normal 27.5 or 29er bike for sure. It "dampens" it a great deal but, doesn't obviously do what a Full Sus can and will do. It was and has been a great bike to ride and helped this 53yr old man earn the name Billy Goat for how well this bike has helped me climb! It's insane to be quite honest. I now have a 27.5+ Full Sus bike as well with 2.8" F/R tires and I feel just as fast on these as I did on my 29er. Of course at 53yrs old "speed" is quite relative, right? haha


----------



## outlierrn (May 15, 2006)

I recently bought a Ghost Asket hardtail and couldn't be happier with it. I actually bought it to replace my aging 26'' hard tail but it's getting a lot of use. I got a set of 29er wheels shod with cyclocross tires so it's a swiss army bike, road, road tour, dirt, dirt tour are all on tap with minor set up changes. It has modern geometry (they bill it as a hardTRAIL), and I find it nimble and stable.

As far as the back goes, mine mostly gives me muscle trouble and don't find that rough rides irritate it much, so, as always, YMMV.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

It's a love and hate relationship here. I know how to and love to pump so I love hard tails and Trek's ReActiv suspension. I love how plus and fat tires can almost be cheating but at times find them too squirmy and slow feeling.

With kids growing it's time to do bike shopping again. I dropped my plus excitement again realizing how often I also ride from my driveway to trail head and seeing some 29r tires I like coming out in 2.4.

My best advice is delay the gratification and test a bunch of stuff.


----------



## qtzmznt (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm 40, just got back into riding after > 10 years away (spent surfing and climbing, and working). My old bike was a '01 Kona Manomano full suspension, 26" x 2" tires, spd pedals, V brakes. I loved that Marzocci For a new bike I wanted to try something different in a lot of ways.

I ordered a 2017 Kona Unit 27.5+ single speed from my LBS back in January, just got it 2 weeks ago. Stock with 2.8" WTB trailblazer tires. I swapped the pedals for Saints and added a KS LEV 272 dropper post.

Back on full rigid and first time with a single speed, modern platform pedals, disc brakes, dropper post, plus sized tires. Fortunately it suits me and my local trails pretty well so far and I'm really enjoying this bike.









The traction and feel of the tires is outstanding, and pairs well with the single speed I think. I have had lower back problems in the past and starting riding this bike hasn't aggravated my back at all. I do find the tires (and current gearing) "slow" but I like it.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Recently built up a Mountain Cycle Rumble singlespeed frame that's been hanging down in my basement for the last 10 years to ride new flow trails where my 5 Spot is overkill.
Went with 27.5 front wheel on my old Pike dual air, and it's been a blast to ride but on the harsh side.
So I ordered steel On One Dee Dar frame, and should have it built up in a week or so.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Was never on a f/s but went from 26" alum h/t (16 y/o bike) to the newer geo and 27.5 plus steel bike. ~ Not quite 56 years old.

W O W !


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

I am 54 and I got a rigid fat bike with 4.7" tires. I have been on a full suspension bike for many moons, but I have to say that changing things up is good. It's as fun as riding a bike!


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

55 here. Built a 27.5+ hardtail bike up. I love it, so much fun! Tons of grip super stiff and efficient and rolls over anything.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Always ridden rigid and mainly singlespeed. 

Looking back with a bit of perspective it has kept me reasonably fit* because of the need to use muscles to absorb impacts through arms and legs. 

No aches or pains anywhere at 70+.

* I don't "exercise" or train.


----------



## bmcs (Jan 28, 2016)

Kona Big Honzo 27.5 + very cool


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

I m riding a Surly Karate Monkey 27.5 plus and really liking it. All I ve changed is the grips.


----------



## Rufhausen (Apr 12, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> If you ride it slower and stand more, the rear suspension won't be missed, but if you're flying down rough trails it'll bounce ya'!


^True. I'm in Denver. I don't seek out black diamond descents, but when I ride down the rougher stuff, I'm finding I need to slow down and probably need higher PSI to prevent bottoming out. Partly switched because I need to slow down a it, and partly because I was Plus-curious and fed up with issues I was having with my rear suspension.
Problem with the slowing down part is that these tires have so much grip that I'm now actually faster on some trail segments.

Almost 52 and just got a Salsa Timberjack, coming from a FS Yeti ASRc 29er.


----------



## injected59 (Aug 14, 2016)

I just got a big honz which is 27.5 2.8's. Only had it out once and can tell I'm not up to the bikes potential yet. Im coming off a spesh pitch w 2.3s and 100mm fork. The honzo absorbs so much more. Love the bike and have no regrets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjunk1 (Sep 17, 2016)

I have never cared for full suspension. I realize it can help over rough stuff and make riding easier but I am faster and have better control with a hardtail.


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

After 20+ years on a full suspension bike, I went to a carbon 29er hard tail. The climbs hurt a bit more, gotta pick my lines a little more carefully but it's a blast to ride! No regrets making the change.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

After 5 months of play time on the 650b+ hardtail, I decided to add a bit more rubber to the old bikes. I think (within reason), I'm going to like the almost-plus concept on anything I ride since full sus never grabbed me. 

The commuter 1.95's on my 91 rigid (HardRock) are now 2.2 hand-me-downs from the Kona h/t. 
The Kona got a pair of Hans Damph 2.35's that were in the bargin bin, 2 / $20.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

bitflogger said:


> It's a love and hate relationship here. I know how to and love to pump so I love hard tails and Trek's ReActiv suspension. I love how plus and fat tires can almost be cheating but at times find them too squirmy and slow feeling.
> 
> With kids growing it's time to do bike shopping again. I dropped my plus excitement again realizing how often I also ride from my driveway to trail head and seeing some 29r tires I like coming out in 2.4.
> 
> My best advice is delay the gratification and test a bunch of stuff.


Since this April post we got teenage twins sharing bikes with my wife and I, and I did plenty of bike checks. Through the season I got to try more diversity in the plus realm - wheels, tires, bikes - and larger 29r tires.

I did not end up with a plus hard tail as I thought might happen. I got a new generation Fuel EX. That's nothing against plus hard tails but we have the beloved Honzo and a fattie with 27.5 wheels.

The new Trek Roscoes look very good.

One observation I had is some of the plus tires that are light are not overly tough nor do they have a really hold you edge. There are tires like the DHF that have that but they are not light weights. Two of my bike industry employee associates said they have some more plus tires are coming out that will be between racy or light and heavy duty.

In the meanwhile I've got the 29r Bontrager SE4 that were first called 2.55 and now 2.4. They're tremendous and fit a frame not designed for plus tires. They're fast but also work in circumstances where I was taking the 27.5 Hodags (fattie).

I would still love to have a Stache 9.6 but regarding age love the Fuel EX decision. I ride the fatties and Honzo. I love them. That said, I don't have back problems if I have 3-5 hours on the Fuel EX or Remedy but can with the hard tails. It helps me hang with some better riders where I can't sustain it as well on the hard tail.


----------



## SMR (Apr 20, 2004)

I bought a steel hardtail this year and have 2.4 Maxxis tires on it and love it. The wheelbase is 2" shorter than my full suspension bike and it turns so much quicker and is just more nimble. I switch between the two and like them equally. Obviously there are trails better suited for f/s but steel hardtails are sweet.


----------



## injected59 (Aug 14, 2016)

Just bought this Kona big honzo 27.5 / 2.8s. I'm also just shy of 50 at 45 years old. I've always ridden a Hardtail, tested a spesh epic this spring but didn't like it, there's just a more connected feel with the ground you get with a Hardtail. 
How is your core strength? Do you also get weird aches and pains in your hips and legs along with your back? I don't have lower back pain's buti've been finding that strengthening my lower chain has been helping with my tight IT band and Piriformis issues. I'm also switching to flat petals for multiple reasons but I'm hoping it also helps alleviate some muscle and balances.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## injected59 (Aug 14, 2016)

I forgot to mention that I've been riding the tires at 18 pounds which seems pretty plush to me at least


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## injected59 (Aug 14, 2016)

Sorry, I just realized this thread is 6months old and that I already replied, maybe should be retitled early onset alzheimer hardtail thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Thread revivals LoL

Yeah I rode a full squish for three years and had tons of fun with it.
Clipped In and head down haul azz machine It was.

But I must say I am very very happy to be back on a hard tail.. I missed the hard tail efficiency and that connected feeling others mentioned In this thread.

The thing that made It all work for me was the Plus tires and those Mid teen tire pressures.
I get to ride a hard tail without the hard tail beating 

Bucket loads Of traction,
Lean angles oh my,
Bad lines don't mean diddly most times,
Screwups are not longer scary, just Interesting,
Impacts don't hurt much anymore,
My Plus tires roll super easy,
The Boost spacing makes my stock wheels feel like thousand dollar upgrades,

Oh yeah, got back on good flat pedals, love the freedom.
Hard Tail Plus bikes are great and dropper posts make em even sweeter..

And yes I'm plenty old enough for the fitty + years young thing~


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I ride plus and fat full suspension, got a hard tail fatty for snow, sand, and the occasional tech ride. Full suspension is so good, I only use the hard tail when I ride with slower riders and loose surfaces that require 5" tires.

Hard tails are fine, but nothing climbs and jump like full suspension.


----------



## Wedgewing (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes, love my Kona Big Honzo DL (Bonzo) .... added and absolute black 30T ring, Catalyst Pedals, Terry racing seat, and Spank 50mm riser bars with Ergon GA1 grips.... running Tubeless and with 16# up front and 17# in the back it's soaks up just about everything... 52 years old and never feel beat up unless I have ridden too long ... for a hardtail, I enjoy it more than the antiquated Full Sus (Faux Suspension) it replaced









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm all about efficiency , that's why I never liked FS.
Well designed FS ground contact is nice but will never pass a HT for efficiency.
Love that direct feel.

I stuck with 26'' wheels also for efficiency , so much more nervous and light feel than 700 wheels.
The bad part is that I had to get custom made a Ti frame because there is not much choice anymore


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

fokof said:


> I'm all about efficiency , that's why I never liked FS.
> Well designed FS ground contact is nice but will never pass a HT for efficiency.


It depends on the trail surface, on anything half way rough full suspension has proven to be more efficient than a hardtail.

I do like hardtail bikes for that direct feel, especially when climbing out of the saddle.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> I do like hardtail bikes for that direct feel, especially when climbing out of the saddle.


That's what I mean by "efficiency".
I'm no scientist and don't have the tools to measure efficiency but my guess is that if you feel something positively different , there might be something positive going on 
Psycological or not....


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Having gone from early rigid to front suspension, to really good front suspension, to 27.5 with decent front suspension, I'm now beyond happy with massive fat tires on a rigid. I'll be 50 next year and I don't miss suspension-mainly because I don't ride crazy fast or do any insane trails.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

fokof said:


> That's what I mean by "efficiency".
> I'm no scientist and don't have the tools to measure efficiency but my guess is that if you feel something positively different , there might be something positive going on
> Psycological or not....


I go by the clock, I wouldn't know personally because I just have the hardtail but just about every test there is indicates that fs is faster. More efficient = faster.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

True

Maybe efficiency is not the right word.... I'll say "direct feel"


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

I demoed a 27.5+ & 26 fat this spring. Took them over some 2' drops. Decided the extra rubber was not enough compensation for lack of full squish. It wasn't my back; my weak link is feet & ankles. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

I haven't taken the fat bike over anything bigger than about 15-16" so far, but other than getting used to foot positioning (since I'm still getting used to riding flat pedals), I find the bike does pretty damned well.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Yup, total game changer, gave up on hardtails 4 years ago when I moved out to the rooty east, 45 min on the bike meant 3 days on a heating pad  800 miles on my Advocate Hayduke later and I'm in lurv with hardtails again, thx plus size


----------



## kmac2 (Sep 18, 2015)

bachman1961 said:


> After 5 months of play time on the 650b+ hardtail, I decided to add a bit more rubber to the old bikes. I think (within reason), I'm going to like the almost-plus concept on anything I ride since full sus never grabbed me.
> 
> The commuter 1.95's on my 91 rigid (HardRock) are now 2.2 hand-me-downs from the Kona h/t.
> The Kona got a pair of Hans Damph 2.35's that were in the bargin bin, 2 / $20.


I also have found that bumping up from 2.1 to 2.4 cm has really helped with comfort and traction on my 27.5 hardtail. I'm using Maxxis Ardents. Have to tweak the tire pressure based on your wt to get the ride just right.


----------



## BLUFF (Dec 23, 2013)

70 + Hardtail fan here (steel, carbon & alu), fixed my back pain by retiring the Camelback.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

Yup. I got a 2017 Diamondback Mason Pro. Love it.


----------



## TucsonDan (Dec 11, 2017)

*27.5 Plus Chameleon. 46 yrs. old and lovin every minute of it.*


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I have one of each, Fatillac FS and Wozo HT, which one I grab depends on my mood, the trail, and the conditions. I like them both, though for tech climbing and all day in the saddle I always choose the full cush for comfort. 

The Wozo is a hoot, killer geo for riding fast, long and slack, 140mm fork, fat, mid fat, or plus. I tend to ride the Wozo on shrter play rides when I don't want as much heft, also when I ride with the kids who all have hardtails; I don't want them to think I'm too good for them 

The Fatillac is a beast machine, best bike I've ever ridden, mid fat or plus capable.

Picking one for all times would be hard, FS is just so comfy.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I am waiting for my Pipedream Moxie frame to arrive. Going to run it 29 first with 27.5+ wheels and tires to follow. It should be the perfect old man hardtail, long, slack, and impossible to endo


----------



## centershot (Nov 21, 2008)

Considered it, rode a few - in the end bought another F/S 29'er.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I went from a FS 29er to a fat bike. Liked the fat bike so much that now I ride a Krampus fully rigid. I MIGHT put a Pike on it but so far, no need.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

66 here, fighting the urge for a Big honzo! I have recently bumped my front tire to a 2.4 and started creeping down the pressure. The change is very positive and fun. I have been SS for a long time. I might have to buy the Big Honzo to decide whether I would like the gears. It would provide a chance to try a seat dropper and tubeless at the same time.
I know if I ride it I will want one! Oooh the temptation! is overwhelming.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Embrace the Plus side.....give in.......


----------



## hwcn (Jul 31, 2010)

tacrac said:


> Question for us Seniors ? Always loved riding my Banshee Scirocco but my back finally started complaining and I went full susp.
> 
> Now I have been riding my fatty, which I really like but after a couple hours my legs are toast. This spring I would really like to go back to a smaller tired hardtail if possible. Has anyone tried one of the Kona Honzo Plus or similar bikes with 27.5 size tires and if so how did your back like it.
> Ride mostly New England single track ( rocks and roots)
> ...


Bought a Salsa Timberjack last year with 27.5x3.0 tires. I am now riding it with 29x2.8 Terrene Mcfly tires. I am cleaning Rock Gardens that I never thought I could. Love everything about the bike except maybe the weight (32lbs). A titanium version may be in my future, but it does everything I want and is plenty comfy. I ride central PA chunky stuff. I only wish I had better knees.

On a side note, I highly recommend the McFly's. Very fast rolling and much better traction than Schwalbe Rocket Run's or WTB Ranger's. Best upgrade to date has been those tires.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

New bike, 29 for now, but I'm looking for a deal on 40mm internal 650B wheels. I also have a SS cog.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I found a good deal on 40mm internal 650b wheels so plus is next.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have 2 plus rides under my belt now and PRd a mainly descending segment yesterday. Conditions were not ideal with snow covering the majority of the trail. The 2.8 Specialized Butcher tires hooked up like crazy, and rolled very well


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

27.5 talon for second year. 53 now looking to get into the fat bike thing perhaps

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Travis, that there is sweet arsed plus bike!

Id the 68.5 has with a shorter travel fork?



Travis Bickle said:


> New bike, 29 for now, but I'm looking for a deal on 40mm internal 650B wheels. I also have a SS cog.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

It's probably from all the nerve damage.

It can't hurt if you don't feel it 



Velobike said:


> Always ridden rigid and mainly singlespeed.
> 
> No aches or pains anywhere at 70+....


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have a 150mm 34 which is 10mm longer than specced on this frame. Even so with 2.8 Butchers the BB height is down to 296mm. Long, slack, and now super low.


----------



## Sherf (Nov 16, 2016)

bachman1961 said:


> Was never on a f/s but went from 26" alum h/t (16 y/o bike) to the newer geo and 27.5 plus steel bike. ~ Not quite 56 years old.
> 
> W O W !


I'm looking to upgrade my old stumpjumper. How are you liking the newer geometry?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I don't know what bike Bachman is on but my HT is about as modern as it gets. Long, low, slack forward geometry and I absolutely love it. My tire choice has the BB pretty low, but proper 3.0 tires would bring it up. And yes, I do ride tight and twisty trails as well without difficulty. To be honest my first love of mountain biking is going down hill as fast as I can.


----------



## Sherf (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks. The search for a new bike seems endless!


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

Lately I've "de-tech'd" my regular ride and I've been on a combination of gravel roads and smooth flowy Arizona single-track on my hardtail, with 29x2.4" rubber ... and really enjoying it. The "boring" gravel is not boring. I'm getting some aerobic exercise and not crashing. And on rides up to 20 miles in distance I'm keeping up with the Lycra crew on their Drop Bar Gravel Bikes. And then peeling off and taking the cross-country trails back to LBS be first in for the cold beer. So that's not really an answer to your exact question but I'll absolutely say yes, there's a lot of fun to be had off of the full-sus on big tires and hard tails. . Happy trails!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My winter bike is a 2014 Chromag Stylus 26" . It's not a dainty bike, but it climbs well, descends well and mushes through snow and ice.


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

47 y/o here, and picked up a 2018 Specialized Fuse Comp Carbon 27.5+ in late December. I have ridden HT's my whole riding 'career' since the early 90's, with the exception of 18 months on a 26er FS Trek. 

I love the feel and traction of the plus bike, and really came to appreciate it while that bike was out of service due to a broken seatpost clamp. That put me back on my 29" HT, and boy did that feel different! I was amazed that a bike I put 2k on last year felt so different, and not in a confidence inspiring way. I am glad to get back on the Fuse, and have the 29" as a back up.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm 52 and have been thinking about the need to get a 2nd bike to use mostly as a back-up. I'm thinking a hardtail that has clearance for 2.8-3" tires is the ticket. Considering a Chromag Rootdown BA! Anybody here have one?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

2sharp7 said:


> I'm 52 and have been thinking about the need to get a 2nd bike to use mostly as a back-up. I'm thinking a hardtail that has clearance for 2.8-3" tires is the ticket. Considering a Chromag Rootdown BA! Anybody here have one?


Came pretty close to getting one and I think it's a good choice. I do have a Pipedream Moxie that is similar and it is a great backup/winter bike.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

2sharp7 said:


> I'm 52 and have been thinking about the need to get a 2nd bike to use mostly as a back-up. I'm thinking a hardtail that has clearance for 2.8-3" tires is the ticket. Considering a Chromag Rootdown BA! Anybody here have one?


I'm turning 54 in September and last year I bought a hardtail to complement my full squish. In fact I have 2 hardtails if you count my fat bike. For me it's not "either/or". There are places where I love riding my hardtail and there are other places where I ride that really needs full squish. Age has nothing to do with it.


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

Turning 55 this year.. sold my rigid fat bike rolling on a cujo


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

okay


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

deleted


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Our white fat season is just over. Like many around here i was on my fat bike a lot and with 4.8 tires an aluminium fork was doing the job. Only twice i used a gel saddle cover because too many walkers damaged the trails.
I just bought a 120 mm HT wiyh 40 rims on 27.5x3.0 and i just love it.
I might never feel the need for a rear suspension.
I am 61 and without a car i pedal everyday.


----------



## injected59 (Aug 14, 2016)

33red said:


> Our white fat season is just over. Like many around here i was on my fat bike a lot and with 4.8 tires an aluminium fork was doing the job. Only twice i used a gel saddle cover because too many walkers damaged the trails.
> I just bought a 120 mm HT wiyh 40 rims on 27.5x3.0 and i just love it.
> I might never feel the need for a rear suspension.
> I am 61 and without a car i pedal everyday.


That's awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave in Sharpsburg (Dec 21, 2003)

I ride my k2 zed exclusively w/Marzocchi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

I've come full circle. Latest build is a Banshee Paradox V3, almost semi-fat plus. The bigger soft tires give me what I need and the hard tail helps me climb better. With that said, I no longer bomb downhill like screaming Banshee. I've got a carbon 29+ fork on it and just picked up a Pike 130 to mix in when needed.

If you liked your old Banshee, check out their new hardtail designed for 29x2.5 & 27.5x2.8.



tacrac said:


> Question for us Seniors ? Always loved riding my Banshee Scirocco but my back finally started complaining and I went full susp.
> 
> Now I have been riding my fatty, which I really like but after a couple hours my legs are toast. This spring I would really like to go back to a smaller tired hardtail if possible. Has anyone tried one of the Kona Honzo Plus or similar bikes with 27.5 size tires and if so how did your back like it.
> Ride mostly New England single track ( rocks and roots)
> ...


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes. Otso Voytek running 26x4.6 in the winter and 27.5x2.8 in the summer. Love the versatility of this bike.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I didn't go back to a hardtail full time but I still ride my 2002 Indy Fab steel deluxe hardtail when the spirit moves me. 

I took it on a semi technical ride yesterday and it was a blast. There is something about the old NORBA standard geometry (73/71) and 26" wheels with 2.25" XC tires that gets that bike moving out even in rock gardens. It certainly feels like it climbs better then my FS. Whether or not it really does is irrelevant since I'm not racing and what I feel is the important thing.

Would I go straight HT? No. I'm too old to make that commitment. I still want FS available most of the time. I live in the northeast too and usually ride what you describe so a little cush is nice.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I’ve never left hardtails. My most recent rig is this Esker Hayduke. I’m running 29x2.6” tires on i35 rims but I’m going to build a set of 27.5 plus with i45 rims and 3” tires front and i40 with 2.8” tires rear.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I love my HT 100 mm 29x2.3. I am shopping to ad a 120 mm 29x2.6 but it might be a 27+. Those 3 bikes are real versatile. Focus on the fit, not the brand.
I am 62. When you know your trails you what to do when. I just use a padded saddle lighter and trouble free compared to FS and i guess less $$.


----------



## mtn_cyclist (Oct 29, 2013)

I just can't love FS. I ride a Motobecane Ti Boost MTB 27.5+


----------



## IslandHonzo (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi All,

Just got into the Mtb thing this past spring. I bought a used 2017 Big Honzo and have made some upgrades to make it mine. Worst fun I'm having is climbing but working on that with better fitness and just getting out. Not to proud to walk to avoid a jammer.

Had a complete blast on local ski hill this past summer and quickly learned the advantages of FS. Still not buying one anytime soon.

Running 2.8" tires and can deal with the pounding of the hardtail for now. Occasionally the bumps lift me off the pedalsor a it second of terror but just have to learn when and where to let it rip. Love the high speed flow trails though so most recent upgrade has been brakes. Just need to find the happy medium between too fast and too slow.

FS would make some situations better but for now my stubbornness will keep me on the HT and I'm enjoying every minute of it!

Steve


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm 51 and just bought a 2020 Specialized Epic Carbon Hardtail with 68.5 head tube angle and came stock with 29 x 2.3 tires. It's very light, capable and comfortable. You can fit up to 29 x 2.4 tires with this frame so not quite plus size but with 25 internal wide rims it is very comfortable for a hardtail.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Stonerider said:


> I'm 51 and just bought a 2020 Specialized Epic Carbon Hardtail with 68.5 head tube angle and came stock with 29 x 2.3 tires. It's very light, capable and comfortable. You can fit up to 29 x 2.4 tires with this frame so not quite plus size but with 25 internal wide rims it is very comfortable for a hardtail.


I have a similar bike that is great to accelerate and in many circomstances but a 27.5x2.8 or 3.0 on 35-40mm rims is a different animal, more plush and more traction.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Stonerider said:


> I'm 51 and just bought a 2020 Specialized Epic Carbon Hardtail with 68.5 head tube angle and came stock with 29 x 2.3 tires. It's very light, capable and comfortable. You can fit up to 29 x 2.4 tires with this frame so not quite plus size but with 25 internal wide rims it is very comfortable for a hardtail.


2.4" is a good width for many conditions but feels nothing like a 2.8-3" IME. 2.3" just seems downright skinny to me these days.


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

I still have my cujo for summer ...but for winter i just started with a box store ccm fattie 
And upgraded a few parts..









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

I only ridden hard tails, during the last 5 years 27.5 as well. I also race a hard tail, with 27.5 usually marathons or 12 hr endurance races. Oh yeah is a cannondale FSI, carbon with a lefty.


----------



## Kabob (Nov 1, 2016)

I've got a 2017 big Honzo.
I set it up 29x2.6 More rollover than 27.5x2.8, almost as much traction and ZERO tire squirm. 
I'll take the minimal loss in traction for the rollover in the rough stuff.
Handling is just fine. 
2017 and up big Honzo is even better as a 29er due to some geo tweaks.


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

I owned a Trek Fuel 29er and an Ibis Ripley 29er FS bikes a few years ago. Just got back into riding and decided to go the Hardtail route . VERY HAPPY I did. Trek Roscoe 7 and I've pretty much upgraded everything except the frame at this point. Took me a while to dial in the tire pressures to get a "perfect" ride. Those 2.8's are tricky to figure out. Will def need a FS in the future but for now I'm pretty darn happy!Untitled by P.L. L, on Flickr


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My new whip project. 2020 Canfield Nimble 9 steel all mountain & DVO fork arrived yesterday. I plan to go with 2.8 and 650b


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

That's a beautiful frame, Judy!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Thank you Ray! The hot pink pops!

The bigger tires will be welcomed and I'll also be adding a dropper for added cush for the tush and convenience


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ Thank you Ray! The hot pink pops!
> 
> The bigger tires will be welcomed and I'll also be adding a dropper for added cush for the tush and convenience


What size and how much does it way? Any ride reports yet (assuming it's been built)?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ It's a size small. I'm 5'4". I won't know the weight til it's done. It won't be as heavy as my Chromag Stylus (Which I sold this spring) I estimate it will be about 28-29 lbs when completed. 

I'm working on the build. I can swap out some parts from my FS Canfield Balance (brakes, stem, derailleur etc) and we have some extra parts like cranks. I will need a new dropper (the ht is internal) and a wheel set because I'm converting to 650b plus. It's a work in progress so it may be several weeks before it's ready.


In the meantime I'll keep riding my fs


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Okay cool. I'm subscribed to this thread, so will be looking for a report when its all done. Good luck!


----------

